# How to cross out words?



## bondia

Good morning.
I find it impossible to cross out words when, for example, I am correcting someone's post and wish to make it clear that a certain word is incorrect.
Above here there is an icon showing ABC with a line through it, which I imagine is for this purpose. However when I use this to cross out a word, I just wrap tags around it
What am I doing wrong? I see that other members use it a lot.
Thanks for your time
Best regards
bondia


----------



## swift

Hola Bondia:

Cuando pinchas el botón 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 debe aparecer la etiqueta [s]tachado[/s]. ¿Es eso a lo que te refieres? Una vez que publicas tu mensaje, esa etiqueta desaparece y el texto aparecerá tachado.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Hola Bondia:
> 
> Cuando pinchas el botón
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debe aparecer la etiqueta [s]tachado[/s]. ¿Es eso a lo que te refieres? Una vez que publicas tu mensaje, esa etiqueta desaparece y el texto aparecerá tachado.


 
Cuando pincho ese botón aparece la etiqueta "wrap tags around" en lugar de "noparse", y es lo que hace y no hay forma de que tache nada.
Gracias por tu respuesta, swift
Saludos


----------



## swift

Bueno... yo puse "noparse" para que vieras las etiquetas "[S][/S]".

Tendremos que esperar el consejo de un experto.


----------



## elirlandes

You can actually type the following "[s ]" before and the following "[/s ]" after to strikethrough all text in between - removing the space that I have put after the "s".

"[s ]"Hello"[/s ]" gives Hello

Replacing the "s" for "b" gets you *bold*, "i" gets you _italic_, "u" gets you underlined.


----------



## Topsie

I'm sure I can't do that!
Thank you sooooo much Bondia!!! I've always wondered how to do that!!!


----------



## bondia

Topsie said:


> I'm sure I can't do that!


 
Neither can I!

OH, YES I CAN!!!
Thank you, el Irlandés (and Topsie). I'd been wanting to know how to do this for so long!


----------



## swift

Qué bueno que lo entendiste ahora.  Asumo que no me expliqué bien.


----------



## Topsie

swift said:


> Qué bueno que lo entendiste ahora.  Asumo que no me expliqué bien.


Muchas gracias Swift! No hablo espanol... but it was your excellent explanation that did the trick!


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Qué bueno que lo entendiste ahora.  Asumo que no me expliqué bien.


 
Lo que no entendí en tu post fue "aparece la etiqueta "tachado", que es lo que no me aparece a mí.
Pienso que no sea yo la única persona que ha tenido problemas con este tema. A lo mejor se podría simplificar.
Muchas gracias, sadulos, saludos


----------

